# Thoughts on TB BUTI watches?



## rsr911

Since we do not have an Italian watch forum. Anonimo is an Italian watch and so is BUTI. I thought I would post it here for feed back.

What are your thought regarding TB BUTI watches?
Thanks Owen


----------



## seanuk

just went to there site its slick
i personally am not a busy watch face fan unless its a daytona..paul newman of course.
the strap changing looks simple 
wonder who makes the cases?


----------



## EL_Chingon

seanuk said:


> just went to there site its slick
> i personally am not a busy watch face fan unless its a daytona..paul newman of course.
> the strap changing looks simple
> wonder who makes the cases?


To me they look like the Dino Zei line with Bling. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## Sandman

Nice looking watches but a bit too "shiny" for me.


----------



## luxury watches

here's some info on the brand

tb buti watches

i kind of like em


----------



## Stark

*Too much "something" but I understand that Anonimo...*

helped Design the cases. Read that in Watchtime a while back. The cases do look similar. How about thoughts on Manometro...


----------



## Firenze

*Re: Too much "something" but I understand that Anonimo...*

TB and Manometro are both brands from Florence. Manometro is developed in the outskirts of Florence. Anonimo just relocated the headquarters outside Florence, I think they merged the offices and the production to one location. TB is located in the heart of the historic center.

TB watches are not my cup of tea. When I put one on my wrist, it did not talk to me at all. Probably because of all the diamonds involved. By the way I just looked at TB web page. Some watches really look like the Dino Zeis. I did not notice the first time I had them on my wrist.

On the other hand I am a big fan of Giuliano Mazzuoli creations. Last year I bought a Manometro LE, and I enjoy wearing it as much as possible. It is really a distinctive piece, eye catching and good conversation starter! But I find all Mazzuoli's line quite appealing.

Especially those pieces that are built using car technology: for example, the case of the carbon fiber Manometro is produced by a company, still located in the outskirts of Florence - so I was told - that produces components for Ferrari cars. And to shape the carbon fiber has been a real challenge. Which makes the line even more unique.

The Contagiri is definitely the ultimate watch. I had the opportunity to try on a piece few weeks ago and I loved it. Quite pricey, but I would not mind saving the cash for a while to buy it, because it is another very distinctive piece, with an interesting complication.

Other watches from Tuscany: U-boat and Lockman. Anyone wants to comment on them?


----------



## rsr911

Thanks guys for all your info and feed back. I was just in Orlando and got to see them in person and try them on. WOW in person they are much better looking. Agreed a little blingy but I love the colored titanium cases.
The blue and black are stunning.
Looks like I will be adding one or two to my growing collection. Defiantly not an every day watch.
Owen


----------



## Skipdawg

TB BUTI are some KEWL looking HAWT watches for sure. :-! Maybe someday I'll sell off some of my fodder and go for one. b-)


----------

